# U.K.C./A.D.B.A./A.B.K.C.



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive used the Search Function and was Ovewhelmed with threads and Sticky's, So exuse me if this is a Simple answer as I'm new to Paper's on a Pup.
I have Gotten 2 new pup's in the Last 3 wk's. Now the Sires were Reg -U.K.C./A.D.B.A./A.B.K.C., But the Dam's were UKC on one Pup and ADBA on the other pups Mom's Side...
So If the Mothers are One type of regerstry and the father's another type than what are the Paper's going to be that I receive in the mail for the Pup's? I also am looking for info on How to Reg ABKC since they both have that in there Bloodline if the paper's wont include that REG.
YES i know i should of gone over all this with the breeder, but i couldnt Listen with all the Pup's makin a racket along with My Kid's runnin wild..lol


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Try to register in the ABKC. You should've gotten some forms from the breeder and if you didn't, good luck.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

To register a litter of puppies the breeder must have both the sire and dam registered to that registry. For example to get UKC papers both dogs must be UKC registered. 

If you get the papers for either UKC or ADBA on your puppies I believe the ABKC is still open for registry and excepting those dogs.

You can go to the ABKC website to find out about single registration.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> To register a litter of puppies the breeder must have both the sire and dam registered to that registry. For example to get UKC papers both dogs must be UKC registered.
> 
> If you get the papers for either UKC or ADBA on your puppies I believe the ABKC is still open for registry and excepting those dogs.
> 
> You can go to the ABKC website to find out about single registration.


Ok, Yeah they were Both ADBA, Sire/Dam..But the Sires where Reg under all 4..Thats good then, atleast i'm good for the ABKC.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

fishinrob said:


> Try to register in the ABKC. You should've gotten some forms from the breeder and if you didn't, good luck.


She had the forms, and transfer of ownership for micro chip etc.. w/ all my info. She had to mail everything and said i would get mine in the mail. I trust her, as she's a Reputable breeder that had 2 other coples from out of state there buying while i was there.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Since you have bully pups I would register both of them with the ABKC. As long as you have paperwork from one of those registries you can register them with the ABKC until mid year 2012.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> To register a litter of puppies the breeder must have both the sire and dam registered to that registry. For example to get UKC papers both dogs must be UKC registered.
> 
> If you get the papers for either UKC or ADBA on your puppies I believe the ABKC is still open for registry and excepting those dogs.
> 
> You can go to the ABKC website to find out about single registration.


What she said :goodpost: All you need is the dam and sire's registry number's that they are currently registered to that info should be on the certificate or application that the breeder signed and filled out along with the bill of sale and any contract you might have entered into. And what you would do like Holly stated is a single register application with the ABKC. You should be able to find it on the registry's website if the breeder has not already signed and completed one for you to send in. If you can't get the breeder's signature on the new single app you can submit a bill of sale along with the app which should be sufficient enough at least is it is with the ADBA but your going to need the breeder to provide you with the parent's full registered names and registered numbers from each registry before you can do anything ... If your dog's are American Bullies as stated than I believe they should be registered as such with the appropriate registry the ABKC. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for that Info Everyone.


----------

